# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Thời trang nam phong cach o thun kiểu mới

## mrloganMLD90

Áo thun nam ( áo phông ) là món đồ thông dụng, hạp với mọi lứa tuổi và dáng người khác nhau. Kiểu thời
trang *quan ao canifa*, bạn có thể khám phá bộ sưu tập hàng trăm mẫu áo yame shop từ căn bản đến cá tính. Sản phẩm được
thiết kế đa dạng về kiểu dáng lẫn phong cách để hạp với xu hướng thời trang aristino từ: áo thun cổ tròn, áo
thun cổ tim, áo thun polo có cổ với nhiều màu sắc độc đáo ( áo thun trơn, áo thun họa tiết, áo thun kẻ, áo thun in
hình ).

----------

